# Where does Justin Gant end up?



## landrus13

Where do you guys think that Justin Gant will end up playing college basketball?

I am going to say hopefully Indiana State.


----------



## Ong Hop

Butler


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Butler?  Talk about a kick in the teeth to all the hometown fans...


----------



## Title_BU

Justin has not been offered by Butler. If I were to guess, I'd say Miami, but others could offer in the summer.


----------



## Gauer22

Indiana St!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I-State, duh! 

Miami, Ohio a close second...


----------



## blueblazer

*Gauer22*

Gauer22 Knows!!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

blueblazer said:


> Gauer22 Knows!!!!



Yeah ironic that his first post would would be something to that effect - I mean don't get our hopes up or anything. But we would be very happy to have Gant. 

Local kids:

Jake Odum (THS)
RJ Mahurin (Rockville)
Lucas Eitle (Marshall)
Logan Eitle (Marshall)
*Justin Gant (THN)*

I really like that flavor!


----------



## landrus13

I really hope that Justin Gant is coming to Indiana State. He would be a nice addition to the Sycamores for years to come.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah ironic that his first post would would be something to that effect - I mean don't get our hopes up or anything. But we would be very happy to have Gant.
> 
> Local kids:
> 
> Jake Odum (THS)
> RJ Mahurin (Rockville)
> Lucas Eitle (Marshall)
> Logan Eitle (Marshall)
> *Justin Gant (THN)*
> 
> I really like that flavor!




Do you really think ISU could compete in the Missouri Valley if these were our 5 main players?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I don't think anyone seriously believes that the Eitels will be major contributors to any success that we have over the next four years.  However, they are walk-ons, and will most likely be quality practice players who aren't costing us a thing, as far as scholarships go.  Plus, you never know when a walk-on will blossom beyond what anyone could have foreseen.  Harry Marshall being a good example of that.

I've seen people complaining about our freshman class on the other board, as well.  RJ and JO will be quality players, and the Eitels don't cost us anything, plus give us a local flavor.  So what's the problem???


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

I would say no we couldn't.  I have only seen Gant play 5 or 6 times and really wasn't too impressed.  He seemed like he wanted to play outside more than inside.  I have seen RJ play several times (20-25) and I just do not think he is a D-1 basketball player.  He can shoot don't get me wrong but he is slow, can't jump, can't play D, and as of now will not be able to play in the post.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreFBGM said:


> he is slow, can't jump, can't play D, and as of now will not be able to play in the post.



Not to compare the two, but that's exactly what all the "experts" said about Bird.  And we don't need "Bird," we just need a kid that can play some ball.  I think you're wrong, but we'll just have to wait and see, right?  That's why they play the games!!!  :bigsmile:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreFBGM said:


> He can shoot don't get me wrong but he is slow, can't jump, can't play D, and as of now will not be able to play in the post.




When talking about RJ:

Ok, so here is what I get from this - he can do everything that Brant can do, but better? right? RJ is about as pure of shooter as you are going to find, I think he could really surprise some people. But if you are telling me that RJ couldn't play for this team that we are putting on the floor tonight vs. MUS then your dead wrong. Now a month ago when Kelly, Lathan and Koang were all healthy, doubtful. Although I would play him in place of Brant 9 times out of 10.

I have seen both RJ and Gant play and they are different players. RJ is a much better shooter than Gant, might be a better shooter than anyone currently on Indiana States roster. Gant is a step or two quicker than RJ and much more explosive, Gant is also much more of a physical player than RJ. I think that RJ can guard Gant just fine and Gant could guard him. 

We know 2 things for sure about RJ though, yes he is slow and yes he can shoot the rock. The rest is YTBD


----------



## Jim R

SycamoreFBGM said:


> I would say no we couldn't.  I have only seen Gant play 5 or 6 times and really wasn't too impressed.  He seemed like he wanted to play outside more than inside.  I have seen RJ play several times (20-25) and I just do not think he is a D-1 basketball player.  He can shoot don't get me wrong but he is slow, can't jump, can't play D, and as of now will not be able to play in the post.



So what you're saying is you haven't seen ISU or any other MVC play, or in the 5 or 6 times you've seen Gant play, presumably Terre Haute North games, you haven't noticed that a big part of what they do has Gant and Thomas Anderson play on the perimeter, and that a great deal of what they do is pass and catch between Gant and Anderson, mostly via high/low.

Do you really think ISU recruited Mahurin or is recruiting Gant to be post players?  Both will have gain bulk to be consistent in MVC, but that's coming in both instances.  You don't get too many kids at 6'8" with the skill set of either, and Mahurin's case, since he is already there, ISU will be able to run a great deal of their offense through him, if they wish as a highly skilled PF as he gains the required strength to carry possessions.


----------



## Sycamores22

I think personally Gant will end up going to ISU. Miami(OH) is high on his radar because of their business school. I recently found out Butler was at the THN vs. Sullivan game and they have pretty much closed the book on Justin after that little incident.


----------



## Jim R

Sycamores22 said:


> I think personally Gant will end up going to ISU. Miami(OH) is high on his radar because of their business school. I recently found out Butler was at the THN vs. Sullivan game and they have pretty much closed the book on Justin after that little incident.



They have not closed the book after the Sullivan game.


----------



## Sycamores22

Well I personally saw a Butler coach get up and walk out when it happened. I am sorry Mr. Jim R.


----------



## MEM

Personally, with the style of play ISU utilizes, I think Mahurin might fit well. With slashers and passers like the Jakes we could use all the knock-down shooters we can get. That is if he can shoot like everyone says. He sounds a lot like a Jay Tunnell type of player to me.


----------



## Little Eddie

I heard RJ is a lot like Dane Watts from CU...not a bad player to be compared to in my opinion. Hopefully he pans out as such...


----------



## Jim R

Sycamores22 said:


> Well I personally saw a Butler coach get up and walk out when it happened. I am sorry Mr. Jim R.



The same coach left the Center Grove / Franklin game early too last night.  A coach leaving early to beat the crowd isn't exactly a abnormal behavior.  It's probably more likely they will leave early than stay.  It's silly to take a leap of logic like that then state it as fact, as if you really know anything about it.


----------



## Sycamores22

I am acctually involved with the THN team. I don't know why you seem to think you know everything about this particular athlete, as you have already been in arguments about him on this website. A particular coach told me Butler is more than likely not going to offer Gant. He left immedietly when the inncident happened. Although you may be right, they may continue to be in contact with Justin, which means nothing.


----------



## Sycamores22

And in no way did I state that as a fact that they have closed the book on Justin.


----------



## sycamores2

I dont think any college basketball fan, especially a coach, would leave that exciting of a game to "beat the crowd."


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Little Eddie said:


> I heard RJ is a lot like Dane Watts from CU...



NO  WAY!!!!! DANE WATTS - Oh, this is to good to be ture!











Just kidding never heard of him! lol :geeza2:


----------



## sycamorebacker

Morgan said:


> When talking about RJ:
> 
> Ok, so here is what I get from this - he can do everything that Brant can do, but better? right? RJ is about as pure of shooter as you are going to find, I think he could really surprise some people. But if you are telling me that RJ couldn't play for this team that we are putting on the floor tonight vs. MUS then your dead wrong. Now a month ago when Kelly, Lathan and Koang were all healthy, doubtful. Although I would play him in place of Brant 9 times out of 10.
> 
> I have seen both RJ and Gant play and they are different players. RJ is a much better shooter than Gant, might be a better shooter than anyone currently on Indiana States roster. Gant is a step or two quicker than RJ and much more explosive, Gant is also much more of a physical player than RJ. I think that RJ can guard Gant just fine and Gant could guard him.
> 
> We know 2 things for sure about RJ though, yes he is slow and yes he can shoot the rock. The rest is YTBD



You and I think a lot of like on RJ.  I don't understand how anybody can say he is not a D1 player.  I bet there were several D1 players play against THS the last couple of years that didn't drop in 38 against them.  Some say he can't play PF or post.  A lot depends on his aggressiveness and smarts.  You put Renn or AC in his body and you've got yourself a 4-5 that can play for me.


----------



## sycamorebacker

sycamores2 said:


> I dont think any college basketball fan, especially a coach, would leave that exciting of a game to "beat the crowd."



Are you kidding me?


----------



## Sycamores22

Thank you sycamore2, if he stiil wanted Gant he would not have left during a crucial game like that. 

Northern Iowa has now also started recruiting Justin.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

sycamores2 said:


> I dont think any college basketball fan, especially a coach, would leave that exciting of a game to "beat the crowd."



The coach is not a fan--it's his business and I'm sure that I seen many scouts leave a game early.  In fact, I suggest it is more common for them to leave before it's over than to stay to completion of the contest.  They have a lot to do;  being a "fan" is low on their list of priorities.  The better the college program, the more likely this is to be true.  I say this based on my personal experiences starting with Mr. Hinkle in '57 or '58 and continuing up to this season.


----------



## Jim R

So let's make sure I understand the point of view that a college would not leave a "crucial game" early.  Ok...let's play that logic out.  Gant gets into it with Rhett Smith and is ejected from the game.  College coach gets up to leave.  Those are the facts.

If I was Rhett Smith I would worry and spit nails because that coach left the instant Gant left the game.  Because based on the logic trying to be presented, Coach Graves from Butler didn't just leave the game Gant was playing in, he left the game Smith was playing in.  Smith was still playing, and according to your theory, the coach thought so little of the effort it was time to leave when Gant was ejected.  Whether you meant to or not, that's what you're implying.  

Or...just maybe...him leave early truly meant nothing.

Sycamore Proud has this dead on.  The college coach isn't really there to be a fan.  He likely has other responsibilities that a 90 additional game seconds, which can often take five minutes of real time, as well as the traffic choke exiting the parking lot might cause him to miss the start of.  It could be as easy as getting back to an evening meeting or time spent with his family the night before a 2pm game the next day, knowing it will be a very early morning.

Let's put it this way.  I can't specifically tell you why Coach Graves left early, but what happened during the tail end of the Sullivan game will not have an effect on his recruitment.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jim you being so knowledgable how could you miss something like this, you didn't mean to but you took a shot at the Smith kid insted of maybe taking a shot at a poor coaching move. Because if we all saw that final game of the Pizza Hut Classic I would contend that Smith was the better player and I would hope a college coach was able to see that. Maybe he should have stuck around to see how Smith ended the game. But he didn't because he was their to see Gant and only Gant... He should have been able to pick up on the fact that he was being outplayed by a kid with 4 fouls. 

But let's be honest Butler is not interested in landing a player from Sullivan high school. He didn't care what Smith did, Gant playes against division 1 talent in the MIC night in and night out - why you think he is getting the looks from the teams he has. 

And if you don't think coaches will look (assuming they saw it) at what happened at the end of the North game then your sick. Because it cost his team the game and he didn't get to play the next game because of that. It's not often that kids get THROWN out of high school basketball games. The only one I can remember was Anthony Oden (Greg's younger brother who now plays football at Arkansas) got ejected vs. Terre Haute South at South. If you don't think a little Soph. from Sullivan, Indiana getting in the elder Gant's head like that is a big deal then your missing something.... He got WAY to caught up in the moment, face it!

Don't get me wrong, I respect your knowledge for the game - you present everything like you know what your talking about...


----------



## Jim R

Morgan, Butler is interested in Rhett Smith, and Smith is more than just some kid from a small school in rural Indiana.  A lot like Gant at that age, a lot will depend on physical growth.


Anthony Oden was also ejected during the Carmel/LN JV game, as he put a forearm in the back of a Carmel guard, as he was late hedging on a ball screen.  He didn't play basketball after that summer, and while he didn't get a technical at all during that summer, his ejection vs. Carmel and Terre Haute South were part of a pattern for him.  

Oden put himself under a lot of pressure, struggling in his brother's shadow.  It was a joy working him and Julian Mavunga out collectively when they were freshmen.  Oden was an explosive athlete at that age, a pleaser, and he was great in isolated situations.  However, as you added defenders and officials, the things he couldn't control he didn't handle well. 

There is a collision drill we do with two bigs, and he was clear the things he occasionally did on the basketball court was being encouraged on the football field.  It scared the crap out of Mavunga, but it was fun to watch them compete at such a young age.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah well Anthony turned in to a heck of a football player, he's just huge...I can remember before Greg's freshman year at Ohio State when Anthony and Greg beat the piss out of each other one afternoon... lol Cops got called and all that good stuff, no charges or anything - just two brothers that had a rough up brining going at it.


----------



## Eleven

Morgan said:


> When talking about RJ:
> 
> Ok, so here is what I get from this - he can do everything that Brant can do, but better? right?



The reason that Brant gets any playing time is to take up room in the middle... adding beef inside.  How is RJ going to do that any better?


----------



## Eleven

MEM said:


> Personally, with the style of play ISU utilizes, I think Mahurin might fit well. With slashers and passers like the Jakes we could use all the knock-down shooters we can get. That is if he can shoot like everyone says. He sounds a lot like a Jay Tunnell type of player to me.



Except that Jay could guard a big guy under the basket.


----------



## Eleven

Sycamores22 said:


> I am acctually involved with the THN team. I don't know why you seem to think you know everything about this particular athlete, as you have already been in arguments about him on this website.



Maybe because of this?
http://spieceselect.org/past-teams/class-of-05/
Jim Reamer	- Head Coach
http://spieceselect.org/#


----------



## sycamorebacker

Eleven said:


> The reason that Brant gets any playing time is to take up room in the middle... adding beef inside.  How is RJ going to do that any better?



Are you saying that RJ cannot score more and rebound more and pass better and move quicker and jump higher and handle better than BL??????


----------



## MEM

Eleven said:


> Except that Jay could guard a big guy under the basket.



I can't argue with that, Jay could definitely guard a big guy. I don't know that with a little muscle added to Mahurin that he couldn't.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

MEM said:


> I can't argue with that, Jay could definitely guard a big guy. I don't know that with a little muscle added to Mahurin that he couldn't.



RJ has already beefed up that quite obvious and granted he has not played a division 1 game yet but I am pretty sure he is the best shooter on our team not named Printy (when he's hot). 

RJ will be just fine and this is coming from someone who used to be pretty down on the kid - look back to a year ago this time, I was dogging on the kid and watching Brant, Isiah and Josh play has changed my mood - I am pretty sure RJ will be fine.


----------



## Eleven

Did you see the UNI guy Egslander (however you spell it..)  Comparing RJ to Brant is just crazy... Different players.    Egslander would score all day long with RJ guarding him.  (He just had 14 in a loss to WSU playing against a beefy Durley who had 19 against Egs..)

Bottom line is that RJ won't play a 5... won't even really play a post-up forward...  He's got to get quicker feet to guard anything smaller.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Eleven said:


> Did you see the UNI guy Egslander (however you spell it..)  Comparing RJ to Brant is just crazy... Different players.    Egslander would score all day long with RJ guarding him.  (He just had 14 in a loss to WSU playing against a beefy Durley who had 19 against Egs..)
> 
> Bottom line is that RJ won't play a 5... won't even really play a post-up forward...  He's got to get quicker feet to guard anything smaller.



He'll probably play a 4 or mobile 5.  I'd like to see the big NIU kid play 4!  And I'd like to see him guard RJ. When Kitchell and RJ play together, they will match them up on D and they can score inside or out. You people make it sound like RJ's not big enough for 5.  There are scores of  D1 5's in this country that aren't bigger than he is.  And there a lot of teams playing without a "traditional" 5.  Penetration, movement and 3's are today's game.  How many times do guys post up and score without moving?  You don't have to outweigh your man, you just need to move to create your shot.  If RJ can't do that then he can score his pts outside.  
I get a kick out of people saying RJ is not big enough to play 5 or post up, but Richard and Lathan can play PF and Martin can play 5.

Besides, I get tired of "he can't guard such and such."  Right, you do have to play D, but the bottom line is outscoring your opponent.  Sometimes your man has to guard you.


----------



## Daveinth

Very well said . Lets just wait and see how the kid pans out as long as he performs it doesnt really matter what position he plays


----------



## Jim R

I don't see RJ as comparing much at all to Jay Tunnell, outside of both being 6'8"-6'9"ish.  Tunnell went to ISU as a 5 who could face the basket, and had he not had the injuries he had, could have developed defensively where he could have guarded 4's.  

RJ was mostly a perimeter at Rockville, who certainly did post, but he had a great deal of ball handling responsibilities by design.  Physically, RJ would have struggled vs. a 4A schedule in the post on a consistent basis, which only matters in this discussion in a comparison to Tunnell.  RJ would have still been a versatile player, been able to post certain match-ups, and it wouldn't have changed his value for ISU.


----------



## Ong Hop

We should be looking at Rhett Smith @ Sullivan. He's a hard-nosed Sophomore, 6'7", projected to grow another 2-3" and both parents are ISU grads.


----------



## region rat

RJ knows basketball and has a "high basketball IQ".  He knows what he has to do to adapt to D1 play.  He has some things to change his game and he will do so.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Ong Hop said:


> We should be looking at Rhett Smith @ Sullivan. He's a hard-nosed Sophomore, 6'7", projected to grow another 2-3" and both parents are ISU grads.



I've been hearing that we've been on Smith for some time...


----------



## Jim R

Lou said:


> RJ knows basketball and has a "high basketball IQ".  He knows what he has to do to adapt to D1 play.  He has some things to change his game and he will do so.



Fully agree with that.


----------



## Eleven

Jim R said:


> I don't see RJ as comparing much at all to Jay Tunnell, outside of both being 6'8"-6'9"ish.  Tunnell went to ISU as a 5 who could face the basket, and had he not had the injuries he had, could have developed defensively where he could have guarded 4's.



I agree with that.  Tunnell was a better 4 offensively.. facing the basket, short/long jumpers.. good rebounder.  Defensively, he was our #5 because he could defend bigger guys because of his strong base and quicker feet.


----------



## Title_BU

IndyTreeFan said:


> I've been hearing that we've been on Smith for some time...


Now, Rhett Smith _is_ a player that I think there's a pretty reasonable possibility that Butler will offer.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Title_BU said:


> Now, Rhett Smith _is_ a player that I think there's a pretty reasonable possibility that Butler will offer.



Yeah you thought that about Gant also... I personally would like to have both and I think we have a pretty good handle on local recruits. Butler might have got lucky back in the day when Royce refused to recruit locally and they got Graves (I was young but I am pretty sure we recruited Graves) but that aint going down any more. This coaching staff has done a good job getting the local talent and I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if the Sycamores landed both Gant and Smith!


----------



## landrus13

Those two would work really well deep in the paint together.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Morgan said:


> Yeah you thought that about Gant also... I personally would like to have both and I think we have a pretty good handle on local recruits. Butler might have got lucky back in the day when Royce refused to recruit locally and they got Graves (I was young but I am pretty sure we recruited Graves) but that aint going down any more. This coaching staff has done a good job getting the local talent and I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if the Sycamores landed both Gant and Smith!



should make for spirited practices


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Can you imagine what this would look like... I keep throwing this out their because it would be fantastic! 

Bold = Graduating year, that means the 2014 class would be Smiths Freshman year and Gants Sophomore year, I think! lol 

*2014*
Jake
RJ
Logan
Lucas

*2015*

*2016*
Gant

*2017 *
Smith


----------



## Title_BU

I mean no do disrespect, but that's going to be a tough row to hoe.

I have nothing against ISU, but if you believe that, you are more than slightly delusional.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Title_BU said:


> I mean no do disrespect, but that's going to be a tough row to hoe.
> 
> I have nothing against ISU, but if you believe that, you are more than slightly delusional.



Oh you really don't think they have a chance to get both of those guys?? Well I am usually the least likely person in the world to set lofty expectations or be overly positive, but I guess this time I being delusional. 

They are in the running for Gant and he's local - I would say if we get him then the chances of getting Smith are just as good if not greater, then delusion would become reality - I like my chances.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Having both might make for some interesting practices.


----------



## Jim R

Sycamore Proud said:


> Having both might make for some interesting practices.



More than you may know, but being teammates makes friends out of many.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jim R said:


> More than you may know, but being teammates makes friends out of many.



I would certanly hope so.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jim R said:


> More than you may know, but being teammates makes friends out of many.



Yeah very true, having ran for Terre Haute South I couldn't stand anyone who ran for North while I was at South. Right now North is so much better than South it doesn't matter, but back when I was a boy (lol) it was a heck of a rivalry. 

Once we got on the same team we actually felt a since of entitlement since we were from Terre Haute and most of us were proud of that fact so we put are differences aside for sure - it's actually something to look back on and laugh about!


----------



## Callmedoc

Title_BU said:


> I mean no do disrespect, but that's going to be a tough row to hoe.
> 
> I have nothing against ISU, but if you believe that, you are more than slightly delusional.


Ummmmm Before these past couple of classes you werent exactly bringing in all americans...btw what does ur BU stand for?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Once Hayward is gone, butler will be back to where they were with the rest of us.


----------



## Jim R

sycamorebacker said:


> Once Hayward is gone, butler will be back to where they were with the rest of us.



Facts don't back that up.  I'm equal parts Evansville, ISU, Ball State, IPFW, and IUPUI and Butler fans.  Butler had two at large bids before Gordon Hayward stepped on campus.  To me that's a key to a program's strength, and it's also a feather in the cap of the MVC because when they are going well, they can get 2-3 teams in every year.  Of course, one year it was four.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jim R said:


> Facts don't back that up.  I'm equal parts Evansville, ISU, Ball State, IPFW, and IUPUI and Butler fans.  Butler had two at large bids before Gordon Hayward stepped on campus.  To me that's a key to a program's strength, and it's also a feather in the cap of the MVC because when they are going well, they can get 2-3 teams in every year.  Of course, one year it was four.



That's ok.  Sounds like you are an impartial fan.  We are not.  But we did fine against them the last couple of times we played, and we weren't that good.  
Have you seen Kitchell play and what did he look like?


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

sycamorebacker said:


> But we did fine against them the last couple of times we played, and we weren't that good.
> Have you seen Kitchell play and what did he look like?



Why did we quit playing Butler or Butler quit playing us?


----------



## Jim R

sycamorebacker said:


> That's ok.  Sounds like you are an impartial fan.  We are not.  But we did fine against them the last couple of times we played, and we weren't that good.
> Have you seen Kitchell play and what did he look like?



Butler vs. the MVC is usually a good game.  Kitchell is a nice player.  He plays with a high motor, which is always nice, and he looks like a player who will develop more facing the basket.  I've not seen him play a school game, just in the summers.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreFBGM said:


> Why did we quit playing Butler or Butler quit playing us?



I believe Buttler wanted to end the 'home and home' series; they were only interested in playing us in Indianapolis or at least on a 2 for 1 deal.

Not sure where / why they've developed such an elitest attitude -- I remember well how BAD buttler bball used to be; granted they play in the correct (WEAK) conference; would be interesting to know why they left the Missouri Valley when they did (1942) -- Hinkle not up to the challenge?  travel to costly??

Anyone know the truth?


----------

